

Bradley Manning found not guilty of aiding the enemy, convicted on other charges - ComputerGuru
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-us-canada-23506213

======
northwest
"He faces a maximum sentence up to 136 years."

I wonder how Adrian Lamo is keeping up these days.

